# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Maide suresi 33. Ayeti nasıl anlamalıyız?

## halukgta

Bu makalemde sizleri, Maide suresi 33. ayet üzerinde düşünmeye davet ediyorum. Bu ayet günümüzde çok farklı şekillerde anlaşılmış ve farklı manalar verilip, anlatılmaktadır. Önce ayeti yazalım ve farklı düşüncelere de yer vererek, en doğruyu aramaya, bulmaya birlikte çaba harcayalım.

Maide 33: Allah ve Resulüne karşı savaşan ve YERYÜZÜNDE FESAT ÇIKARMAYA ÇALIŞANLARIN CEZASI, ancak öldürülmeleri veya asılmaları yahut ayak ve ellerinin çaprazlama kesilmesi, ya da yeryüzünde başka bir yere sürgün edilmeleridir. Bu, dünyada onlar için bir zillettir. Ahirette ise onlar için büyük bir azab vardır. (Elmalı meali)

Bu ayeti Kuran ın diğer ayetlerinden bağımsız ve onlardan faydalanmadan anlayan bir gurup ki bunlara mezheplerin fıkıh inançları da dâhil, Müslümanlara savaş açanların cezasını Allah, bu ayette emrettiği gibi verin, yani öldürülmeleri, dönekliklerinden dolayı el ve ayaklarının kesilmeleri ni Allah istiyor şeklinde anlamaktadırlar. Hatta bazı mealler, el ve ayaklarını çaprazlama değil, yalnız kesin diye de tercüme edenler vardır. Bu ayeti bu şekilde anlarsak, Muhammed suresi 4. ayetinde geçen, savaş esirlerini ya bir lütuf olarak, karşılıksız, ya da fidye alarak serbest bırakın ayetiyle tamamen ters düşecek, hatta ayetler arasında Kuran da çelişki yaratılacaktır. Kuran da çelişki olmayacağına göre, Maide 33. ayette farklı bir konunun anlatıldığı çok açıktır.

Yine bu ayeti izah etmeye çalışan bir başka gurupta, bir öncesindeki ayetten esinlenerek, bu ayette bahsedilenlerin aslında firavun un kendisinden izinsiz, Allah a iman edenlere yaptıklarından bahsedildiği, bazı ayet örnekler verilerek anlatılmaktadır. O ayetlerden bir örnek verelim. 

Araf 124: Mutlaka ellerinizi ve ayaklarınızı çaprazlama keseceğim, sonra da hepinizi asacağım! (Diyanet vakfı )

Maide suresi 33. ayetten bir ayet öncesinde şöyle diyor Allah.

Maide 32: İŞTE BU NEDENLE İSRAİL OĞULLARI'NA ŞÖYLE YAZMIŞTIK: Kim, bir cana veya yeryüzünde bozgunculuk çıkartmaya karşılık olmaksızın, haksız yere bir cana kıyarsa, bütün insanları öldürmüş gibi olur. HER KİM BİR CAN KURTARIRSA, BÜTÜN İNSANLARI KURTARMIŞ GİBİ OLUR. Peygamberlerimiz onlara apaçık deliller getirdiler; ama bundan sonra da onlardan çoğu yine yeryüzünde aşırıya gitmektedirler. ( Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Ayete dikkat ederseniz, haksız yere cana kıyarsa bütün insanları öldürmüş gibi olur diyor. Her kim bir canı kurtarırsa, bütün insanları kurtarmış olur diyerek, adeta ölümün Allah tarafından hoş karşılanmadığı anlatılıyor. Yine genelleme yaparak, elçilerimiz onlara apaçık deliller getirdikleri halde dinlemeyerek, aşırıya gittikleri anlatılıyor. Dikkat ettiyseniz geçmişte olanlardan bilgiler veriyor. 

Bu ayette örnek gösterilip devamındaki yani 33. ayette geçen, Allaha ve elçisine savaş açanlara verilecek ceza denmesine rağmen, bu ayette bahsedilenlerin İHBAR niteliğinde FİREVUN un yaptıklarına örnek verildiği, anlatıldığı söylenmektedir. Bu ayet şöyle yapın diye emir vermiyor, bilgi veriyor. Araf suresi 124. ve Taha 71, Şuara 49. ayetler bunun kanıtıdır denmekte. Emir vermeyip, bilgi verdiği konusuna katılıyorum ama bu ayetin, bahsedildiği ayetlerle bir bağlantısı olduğunu kabul edemiyorum. Çünkü her iki ayetle birlikte düşündüğümüzde bir bağlantı direk kurmak neredeyse imkânsız görünüyor. Bu zorlama bir düşünce olur, araların da bir bağlantı görünmüyor ayette. Çünkü Maide suresi 34. ayette bakın ne diyor.

Maide 34: Ancak, siz kendilerini yenip ele geçirmeden önce tövbe edenler müstesnadır. Biliniz ki Allah çok bağışlayıcıdır; merhamet sahibidir. (Bayraktar bayraklı meali)

Hatırlayınız lütfen, 33. ayette yeryüzünde fesat çıkaranların cezasından bahsediliyor ve sayıyordu yapılacaklar. Ama 34. ayette siz savaşmadan önce tövbe edip, yani yeryüzünde fesat çıkarmaktan vazgeçmişlerse, onlar bu cezadan müstesnadır diyor, bu konuda önceden bilgi veriyor. Bakın burada farklı bir konuya dikkat çekiyor Allah. Eğer böyle olmayıp bir hüküm, emir bildiren ayet olsaydı, her kim bir suç işlemiş bile olsa o kişi tutuklanıp yargılanır cezalandırılırdı. Ama ayette bahsedilen, savaştan vazgeçen pişman olan toplumların örneği veriliyor. Şimdide farklı bir düşünceyle anlamaya çalışalım ayeti.

Maide 33. ayette bahsedilen konuların, genel konuya yani Allah ve elçisine savaş açanların durumuna dikkat çekiyor ve olabilecek sonuçları önceden bildiriyor olmalı ki, bunlardan vazgeçen cezadan kurtulur diyebiliyor. Demek ki geçmişte de böyle olmuş. Ayetin başında dikkat ederseniz verdiği örnek, Allah a ve elçisine savaş açan, yani kanunlarına karşı gelenler diyordu. Hatırlayınız Bakara 278279. ayetlerde de RİBA dan geri kalanı bırakın. Eğer bunu yapmazsanız, Allah a ve elçisine savaş ilan etmiş olursunuz diyordu. Bakın bu ayette de, önceden bir bilgi veriyor yani uyarıyor Allah. Yoksa kim Allah karşı savaş açabilir? Hiç kimse. Bu sözlerde uyarı, tehdit ve dikkat çekme var. Eğer bunları uygulayın demiş olsaydı, bu konuda detay vermesi gerekirdi ki, böyle bir detay, bilgi asla yoktur.

Maide 33. ayette Allah a ve elçisine sözünden kasıt, herhangi bir elçi değil, Allah ın gönderdiği tüm elçiler kast ediliyor. Devamında şu ya da bu sebepten dolayı diye detay vermeden, Allah a ve elçisine derken, Allah ın gönderdiği kanunlarına karşı durup, elçileri ile savaşanların, ya da elçilerin tebliğ ettiği dine karşı çıkanların, karşılaşacakları başlarına gelecekleri cezalardan, geçmiş toplumların karşılaştığı tüm örnekler veriliyor. Ayete dikkat ettiyseniz çok geniş bir zaman diliminden bahsediyor ve YERYÜZÜNDE FESADI YAYMAK İÇİN GAYRET GÖSTERENLERİN CEZASI DİYE ÖZELLİKLE, BELİRLİ BİR TOPLUMDAN DEĞİL, GENİŞ BİR TOPLUMDAN BAHSEDİYOR GENELLEME YAPARAK ÖRNEK VERİYOR. AYETİN DEVAMINDA DA ANCAK DİYE BAŞLIYOR VE BUNU YAPANLARIN BAŞLARINA GELMİŞ OLAYLARI ÖRNEK VERİYOR. Son kısmında da bu insanların başlarına gelen bu olaylar, onların bu dünyada ki zilletidir yani aşağılanma, rezilliğidir diyor. Bakın burada da genel bir bildirim var. 

Lütfen ayete dikkat edelim. Allah elçime karşı olup ona savaş açanı, bu şekilde cezalandırın emrini vermiyor. Genelleme yaparak böyle yapanların cezası şunlar, şunlar olmuştur geçmişte diye tek tek olanları sayıyor. EMİR KİPİ DEĞİL, BİLGİLENDİRME VAR. Yani geçmiş yüzyıllar öncesinde, bugüne kadar benim kanunlarıma ve elçilerime karşı gelmiş olanlar, ya asılarak ya da farklı şekillerde toplumlar tarafından cezalandırılmış, öldürülmüştür diyor. Eza ve cefa çekerek el ve ayaklarının kesildiği cezalara da çarptırılmış olanlar vardır. Bir kısmı sözlerinde durmadıkları için, bulundukları yerden uzak diyarlara sürüldüler diye örnekler veriyor. SİZLER BUNU YAPANLARA, BU CEZALARI VERİN DEMİYOR. Demesi de mümkün değil. Çünkü böyle yapanların yani Allah ın elçisine savaş açanların cezalarını, nasıl davranılması gerektiğini Allah, Kuran da açıklamıştır, bu düşünce ve cezalar da, bu ayetlere zaten ters düşer. 

Geçmiş yüzyılları şöyle bir hatırlayınız. Din adına çıkan savaşları ve bu toplumların bir birine neler yaptığını bir düşünün isterseniz. Allah ın ayette saydığı tüm olanlar gerçekleşmiştir. Ölümler, asılmalar, el ayak kesmeler, çarmığa gerilmeler, vatanlarından sürülmeler. Bunların hepsi din adına yapılan savaşlarda insanların başına gelmiştir. Ama Allah böyle yapın demediği halde, insanlar kendi nefisleriyle, inisiyatifleri ile bu cezaları takdir etmişler. Hâlbuki Allah ın takdiri ve emri bizlere bu konuda nasıldı hatırlayalım.

Muhammed 4: İnkâr edenlerle savaşta karşılaştığınızda, hemen boyunlarını vurunuz. Onları yendiğinizde de sıkıca bağlayınız. SAVAŞ SONA ERDİĞİNDE YA BİR LÜTUF OLARAK KARŞILIKSIZ YA DA FİDYE ALARAK SALIVERİNİZ. Allah dileseydi onlara galip gelirdi. Fakat kiminizi kiminizle denemek için böyle yaptı. Allah yolunda öldürülenlerin yaptıkları hiçbir ameli Allah asla boşa çıkarmayacaktır. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Bakara 190: Sizinle çarpışmaya girenlerle Allah yolunda siz de çarpışın. AMA HAKSIZ YERE SALDIRMAYIN/ÇARPIŞMADA ZULME SAPMAYIN. Çünkü Allah, sınır tanımaz azgınları sevmiyor. (Yaşar Nuri Öztürk meali)

Mümtehine 8: ALLAH, SİZİNLE DİN UĞRUNDA SAVAŞMAYAN VE SİZİ YURTLARINIZDAN ÇIKARMAYANLARA İYİLİK YAPMANIZI VE ONLARA ÂDİL DAVRANMANIZI YASAKLAMAZ. Çünkü Allah, adaletli olanları sever. (Diyanet vakfı)

Allah bizlere bunca açık barışçıl ve adaletten sapmayın emirlerini verdikten sonra, bir başka ayetinde, size savaş açanlara karşı, acımasızca, zalimce elini ayaklarını kesin der mi? Bunu söyleyenler, Kuran ı anlamayan ya da Kuran da çelişki yaratmaya çalışanlardır. Allah iki Müslüman toplumun birbiriyle savaşmasında bile, bakın nasıl davranın diyor.

Hucurat 9: Müminlerden iki zümre çarpışırlarsa, ONLARIN ARALARINDA HEMEN BARIŞI KURUN! Eğer onlardan biri öteki aleyhine sınır tanımazlık edip saldırırsa, AZGINLIK EDENLE, ALLAH'IN EMRİNE DÖNÜNCEYE KADAR SAVAŞIN. Eğer vazgeçerse, yine ikisi arasını adalet ve dürüstlükle sulh edin. Kuşkusuz, Allah adalette titiz davrananları sever. (Yaşar Nuri Öztürk meali)

İşte Allah ın adaleti. Asla ayrım yapamadan adaleti, barışı ayakta tutabilmek için dostluğu, kardeşliği sağlamaya çalışmak, Allah ın kurduğu düzenin en önemli özelliğidir. 

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

